# Headed to the "Fab Shop" soon.....



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Headed to the "Fab Shop" soon..UPDATE*

Hi Gang :wave: 
Well, Speedweks 2005 is in the books. I cruised the souvenir vendor area (several times  ) where the independent vendors set up here in Daytona at the flea market, and found some more haulers and diecast to either convert into slots, for scenery or cast in resin for slots. In the fab shop for conversion/casting is;

IROC Firebirds - conversion.
New Dirt Late Model - cast in resin
IMCA/UMP style Modified - cast in resin
D.I.R.T Style Modified - cast in resin
NASCAR Featherlite Tour Modified - cast in resin
Matchbox Team Convoy Hauler - cast in resin, maybe
Old Coupe Modified - cast in resin
Nextel Cup Pit Crew Guys, War Wagons, fuel cans & jacks - cast in resin
'60s vintage NASCAR cars Chevy's, Fords, Dodges, Hudson, Chrysler 300's - ?

Most of this was found on tables/bins priced $3.00 _*and less*. _ When I get a chance, I'll post some photos of them before they hit the fab shop.


Live from Daytona Beach....
Larry


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

oops... :freak:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Here are some of the photos.....


Matchbox Team Convoy Hauler......









____________________________________________
L-R, Coupe Mod, Featherlite Tour Mod, D.I.R.T. Mod, I.M.C.A./U.M.P. Mod









____________________________________________
Assorted Nascar Grand National & early Cup cars


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Larry is that 87 a Mercury??

Roger Corrie


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Roger :wave: 
No, its a '63 Galaxie. I have not found a Mercury in that series ...yet. I dont know if they ever made one. I did get some Chevys from the same "Action" series as the Galaxie. That one will (more than likely) become scenery, as Curtis (Turner) and my father were close friends. The stories I could tell.......but this is a "family" board.  Are you still making the 63 & 65 Galaxies?

Tryin' to have almost as much fun as Roger......
Larry


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Not in HO scale? I will be making all the 64 Grand Nationals in 1/43rd I have everything except a Dodge and Chrysler in 1/43rd

Roger Corrie


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Larry, do you make any of those dirt track type cars for a tJet?

Scott


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Larry-
We have been lookin for a supplier for dirt late models as seen in the Xtreme or WOO LM type racin. Have contacted others who say they make them lots of times and never get any response. As is we still build them from scratch for 440x-2 narrow chassis, mainly usin an F-1 bod for mounts. I would also be interested on the IMCA/UMP (dont forget WISSOTA) mods, and old coupes. Keep us posted in yer progress! --- Circle Track DAC


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi DAC & Noddaz :wave: 
Sorry, I didnt mean to leave out the gang at WISSOTA, they put on a helluva show! :thumbsup: And yes, I am going to cast some new style dirt late models, coupes, coaches and the IMCA/WISSOTA/UMP/FASCAR PRO (did I forget anyone else?) modifieds for T-Jets and A/FX chassis. I'll have to figure out the mounting fo a Tyco for the DLM. I am also (albeit slowly  ) in a NDRA style dirt late model for T-Jets. As time permits, I'll cast'em and post photos. I might even try some '60's "Saturday Night Special" stock cars. The hauler is already apart and started. The "boys in the fab shop" (me) are gonna be busy....... updates soon!

Larry


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Larry,
If ya cast them late models in AFX version, or any other bodies for that matter, we can use AFX to X-2 adapter clips so that would work! Dont remember who makes them but the HOSERS club always keeps em in stock.
Thanks and let us know when ya have some! --- Circle Track DAC


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Fab Shop UPDATE!!!!!!*

Hi Gang
Here are a few more that are in line to hit "the Fab Shop"
__________________________________________
L-R, NASCAR Truck 4 A/FX. '69 Talledega, '64 Galaxie, NASCAR Truck 4 T-Jet, '59 Plymouth








__________________________________________

L-R, '40 Ford Sedan, '67 Buick GS, '70 Monte Carlo, '74 Torino, IROC Firebird









__________________________________________


Larry


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

ok, yer going to have to hook me up with a couple of the Buicks and Torinos!! LOL.


----------

